# Out of Africa



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

New video 

YouTube - Out of Africa


----------



## slither (Jun 20, 2007)

Absolutely beautifull Al, that mole viper is like the DWA version of an MBK, stunning. Your videos make such a brilliant break from the usual drivvle on youtube.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I was literally just thinking I wonder if they try and climb the hook just as you started talking about it, certainly are beautiful snakes.

The venom on that mole viper are crazy, its really interesting to hear about venom its fascinating stuff, another good video, I enjoyed that one, the mambas are great.


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Holy Cow! You should have seen those buggers climb the hook!! My mate Bob was as twitchy as the Mambas watching them get really close to my hands. He saved my ass by grabbing the end of a hook with the tongs, so I could "bail-out" and the snake and hook would not hit the floor, really pissing the Mamba off.

The tongue flicking in very telling as to what sort of defensive level the snake is at..pay close attention to that. Rapid "Normal" tongue flicks are investigative, what are you?

Defcon 3= slow tongue flick over top of snout, Very cautious/nervous
Defcon 2= Defcon 3 plus flattening of the neck, back off you ass before you piss me off.
Defcon 1= Defcon 2 plus "gaping", Okay I'm going to bite the crap out of you.
Defcon 0= All of above plus hissing= Throw sticks and run like HELL.​


----------



## calypratus (Jan 31, 2007)

Defcon 3= slow tongue flick over top of snout, Very cautious/nervous
Defcon 2= Defcon 3 plus flattening of the neck, back off you ass before you piss me off.
Defcon 1= Defcon 2 plus "gaping", Okay I'm going to bite the crap out of you.
Defcon 0= All of above plus hissing= Throw sticks and run like HELL.

lol.excellent.
love the mambas.you think their heads are coffin shaped for a reason??lol.
i.e if you let me ill put you in a coffin.
followed your vids for a while now and my favorite is still... fun with puff adders.
keep the vids comin.


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

calypratus said:


> Defcon 3= slow tongue flick over top of snout, Very cautious/nervous
> Defcon 2= Defcon 3 plus flattening of the neck, back off you ass before you piss me off.
> Defcon 1= Defcon 2 plus "gaping", Okay I'm going to bite the crap out of you.
> Defcon 0= All of above plus hissing= Throw sticks and run like HELL.
> ...


Thanks mate:

I was just thinking tonight that I have to do a Puffer video since I have not featured them in a while.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

Those mamba's are amazing! 

i think a table top gabby show is in need to! :grin1:


----------



## calypratus (Jan 31, 2007)

a new puffy vid would be cool ive watched the fun with puffs a few times now and i sweat bullets just watching it.
the speed of their strike is amazing one of my fave snakes but way out of my league.
you ever kept or dealt with the cantil(you probably have)what they like to work with.one of the most stunning looking snakes ever(thats just my opinion tho)the whole cordel louring thing is awesome too.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Love the vids, especially the disclaimer and the vid of the king cobras. Love cobras because of there hood, shame that theres no non poisenous snakes with a hood. And holy shit i just seen the part where the cobra went for you :S


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

Great to see you on RFUK al, Iv been watching your videos with interest since last year. :no1:


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

calypratus said:


> a new puffy vid would be cool ive watched the fun with puffs a few times now and i sweat bullets just watching it.
> the speed of their strike is amazing one of my fave snakes but way out of my league.
> you ever kept or dealt with the cantil(you probably have)what they like to work with.one of the most stunning looking snakes ever(thats just my opinion tho)the whole cordel louring thing is awesome too.


 
Hey Mate: Here's a video I did in July on Cantils. My mate Bob has them in his collection, I used to keep them too.

YouTube - Mean Green & Friends


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Lucifus said:


> Love the vids, especially the disclaimer and the vid of the king cobras. Love cobras because of there hood, shame that theres no non poisenous snakes with a hood. And holy shit i just seen the part where the cobra went for you :S


That was a really exciting moment when he suckered me into a false sense of security. If it wasn't for the camera he would have chomped me.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

do you know how much gabby weighs now?


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperTed said:


> do you know how much gabby weighs now?


I have not weighed her in a while but she is around 6 kilos I think.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

:grin1: havnt seen her in a while interview her for you tube pleaseeeee :crazy:


----------



## linklee (Aug 18, 2007)

awsome videos mate!absolutely love your stuff!


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

fantastic stuff! your a credit to the hobby mate: victory::no1:


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperTed said:


> :grin1: havnt seen her in a while interview her for you tube pleaseeeee :crazy:


She wanted to come out for a "stroll" toady so I shot some video.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

cool cant wait to see it! : victory:


----------

